# Strikers for WB Wood



## ghost1066 (May 5, 2014)

I haven't turned much the past few days but I have got to get busy with a show a month away. I did turn these strikers the other day from Jatoba, wenge and maple just so I would have a few on hand.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## khobson (May 5, 2014)

Totally rookie question........what do y'all use to get the black lines on strikers, calls, etc? Is there a universal solution or is this one of those there are lots of ways to skin a cat but this is what works for me kind of things?

By the way.....I really like the shape and execution of those strikers!


----------



## ghost1066 (May 5, 2014)

khobson said:


> Totally rookie question........what do y'all use to get the black lines on strikers, calls, etc? Is there a universal solution or is this one of those there are lots of ways to skin a cat but this is what works for me kind of things?
> 
> By the way.....I really like the shape and execution of those strikers!



Kris it is no harder than a piece of wire held against the spinning wood. Put a little pressure on and friction does the rest. Note: the wire does get hot, really hot, burn your fingers and make you say bad words hot. Handles are a good idea and one of these days I will make some for my wire.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## N & N Waterfowl (May 5, 2014)

If you have a music store nearby, pick up a couple single guitar strings in different gauges. I use a high E string for thin lines and a D string for thicker lines. A couple 3" wooden dowels and you are ready to go. They will get hot so be careful.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## tocws2002 (May 5, 2014)

Tommy,

I like the shape of those and the double burn lines add a nice detail. What kind of finish did you use? 

-jason


----------



## ghost1066 (May 5, 2014)

tocws2002 said:


> Tommy,
> 
> I like the shape of those and the double burn lines add a nice detail. What kind of finish did you use?
> 
> -jason


Thanks Jason those just have natural stain on them in the pic. I usually hit them with lacquer if I want them shiny. The shine you see on these is from using the chips from turning to burnish them on the lathe while they are spinning after sanding.

Yes guitar strings work great I usually use a piece of copper wire but when I put new strings on my guitar I save them for burning.


----------



## Wildthings (May 5, 2014)

Kris when you want burn lines start them by using the point of your skew to make a fine line on the piece while it's turning. This gives the wire a channel to ride in and keeps it from chattering or jumping around. Hold the wire in the channel and apply downward pressure until that baby starts smoking and turns the channel black. Voila Burn lines.

ps - wooden handles are a must - DO NOT wrap the wire around your fingers to hold it!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## khobson (May 5, 2014)

Thanks guys......and to think I have been chunking old guitar strings in the trash!?!


----------



## hobbit-hut (May 5, 2014)

Looks great !!! well done !!!


----------



## ironman123 (May 6, 2014)

Nice strikers Tommy.

Ray


----------



## James (May 9, 2014)

Nice looking strikers!


----------



## ghost1066 (May 9, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> Kris when you want burn lines start them by using the point of your skew to make a fine line on the piece while it's turning. This gives the wire a channel to ride in and keeps it from chattering or jumping around. Hold the wire in the channel and apply downward pressure until that baby starts smoking and turns the channel black. Voila Burn lines.
> 
> ps - wooden handles are a must - DO NOT wrap the wire around your fingers to hold it!!



Thanks Barry this is why I need help sometimes cutting with your skew is so obvious to me now I never thought to put that part in for a new guy as is not wrapping the wire around anything you don't want forcibly removed.


----------



## ironman123 (May 9, 2014)

Tommy, do you weigh your strikers when matching them to a particular call?

Ray


----------



## ghost1066 (May 9, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Tommy, do you weigh your strikers when matching them to a particular call?
> 
> Ray


No I take a call and a pile of strikers and start running them. When I find one the call likes I put them together that way I know the call and striker like each other. Simple and foolproof.


----------



## Wildthings (May 9, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> Thanks Barry this is why I need help sometimes cutting with your skew is so obvious to me now I never thought to put that part in for a new guy as is not wrapping the wire around anything you don't want forcibly removed.




You're welcome!! The way I figure it if I can help someone to not get hurt and/or accomplish something easier by passing on my failures and/or successes then it helps build the community a little stronger. Take @shadetree_1 Joe for instance! He just had a horrific accident and shared it here for us. By doing so since then my awareness on the table saw has escalated tremendously. He may have saved me a lot of grief!! Anyway back to the post - AWESOME DUDE!!


----------

